# Cult classic??? SCORE!!



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 18, 2012)

BAM!!! Won this on the bay about an hour ago for $21... With accessories!!

Yashica Electro 35 GS. Anyone else shoot an Electro?

More photos at https://picasaweb.google.com/110437782626767771388/August11201211


----------



## timor (Aug 18, 2012)

Sometimes. Very sharp lens, but I prefer more control over exposition.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 18, 2012)

I know someone who had one when I was in the Army, he was able to turn out amazing photos. A great little camera within its limitations. Congrats.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 18, 2012)

I just hope it works. I'm sure it was bought at a garage sale or something and then listed...


----------



## ambaker (Aug 25, 2012)

They are nice cams and pretty rugged.  Light seals are easy to do.  Most likely issue, if it has one, other than the light seals, is the Pad Of Death (POD).  Not nearly as bad as it sounds.  Can cause real problems, but not that hard to fix.  

The original batteries (mercury) are no longer available.  However there are inexpensive adapters for common batteries, or you can make your own.  

I have a three of these little guys, one is a GTN (all black).  I like them for infrared photography.  Rollei makes a nice IR film.  The meter is above the lens, so the IR filter can be on the lens, with out affecting the meter.  The cam is a rangefinder, so you can still see to frame and focus.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

It got here yesterday. It has the distinctive "clunk" when slightly moving the advance lever so I think the POD is in order. Now to find batteries...


----------



## camperbc (Aug 26, 2012)

I _LOVE_ my GSN! Outrageously sharp lens, and they sure are lookers too! Here's a pic of mine.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## Compaq (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome and congrats!


----------



## Buckster (Aug 26, 2012)

Very Nice!  Love mine too.  I managed to find a whole kit somewhere along the line.  I think it was a flea market find:

Like new, all original, kit case with body and extra lenses case insert, camera case, manual, body, 45mm f/1.7, telephoto and wide angle adapter lenses, a case for them, and the tele-wide adapter viewfinder, plus all the lens covers.  It's a beautiful kit:











I've got another Yashica Electro around here somewhere, but just the body and lens, a little more beat up, and I don't remember exactly which model, found at an antique mall, and picked up real cheap, though it's still functional too.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

Buck,

Mine came with everything, except that big brown case. I have the tele and wide lenses, the finder, the filters, the camera field case, and the lense case.

How do you like the wide and tele adapters? I've heard that the wide adapter creates some fun house mirror effects.


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats!!

Aside: I love looking at these threads.    Pictures of THE coolest gear suddenly come out. 
   Makes me happy.   :sillysmi:


----------



## Buckster (Aug 26, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> How do you like the wide and tele adapters? I've heard that the wide adapter creates some fun house mirror effects.


I haven't shot it with the adapters yet.  I'll have to give it a try and see.  I've got a nice calibration target I can try them on to see what kind of "fun house mirror" action they might produce.


----------



## compur (Aug 27, 2012)

You don't need to get the special batteries or any battery adapters for these cameras. Just use one CR123A plus 2 LR44 batteries.  This will give you 6 volts plus the form factor that will fit the battery compartment.  It's slightly off from the original mercury battery voltage but you can't buy mercury batteries anymore anyhow. (Do not use any re-chargeable batteries when doing this.)

Arrange the batteries all facing the same way.  Wrap a small bit of tape around the outside edge of the 2 LR44 cells so they won't slide around and put them on top of the CR123A and screw down the battery cover and you're good to shoot.

Test the over/under exposure lights on top of the camera when the shutter release is pressed part way by pointing the camera at very dark or light scenes. If those light up appropriately then the camera's meter and auto-exposure system should be working too.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## invisible (Aug 29, 2012)

I have an Electro 35 GT (black) myself, which includes the wide-angle accessory lens and the tele-wide adapter viewfinder. I'm trying to get a GSN now. Beautiful cameras... too bad about the batteries not being available anymore.


----------



## compur (Aug 29, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome.  Remember -- don't do this with any rechargeable batteries as it's not safe to mix rechargeables with other battery types.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 29, 2012)

It works!! I just got batteries for it this afternoon and put them in.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats!  dammit i want one now


----------

